# Das Strafgericht (Rexxar) sucht Stammspieler zum Raiden!



## Sasunestra (6. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir (also die Gilde 'Das Strafgericht' auf dem Server Rexxar) suchen noch Unterstützung für unsere Raids in Form fester Stammspieler.
Wir raiden an 2 festen Tagen und zwar immer Montags und Donnerstags in der Zeit von 19:00 Uhr bis 24:00 Uhr.
Im Moment besuchen wir an einem Tag in der Woche Karazhan um noch ein paar wenige brauchbare Gegenstände unter den Leuten zu verteilen, wollen diese Instanz aber schnellst möglich vom Raidplan streichen, da sie keine echte Herausforderung mehr ist. Mittlerweile haben wir auf einen 25er Raid aufgestockt, der schon erfolgreich in Gruuls Unterschlupf gestartet ist, dessen Personaldecke allerdings sehr grenzwertig ist. Fallen 2 Personen aus muss schon mit 'Randoms' besetzt werden, was wir in Zukunft allerdings vermeiden wollen. Der Schlangenschrein steht vor der Türe und dort kann man dann leider nicht mehr auf 'Randoms' zurückgreifen, da die Anforderungen an der Ausrüstung einfach zu hoch werden.


Wir suchen daher noch Unterstützung für unsere Damagedealer in Form eines Jägers und/oder einem Elementarschamanen. Besonders gute Bewerbungen anderer Damagedealerklassen haben ebenfalls eine gute Chance, aber bitte keine weiteren Nahkämpfer (Schurken, Off-Krieger, etc.) mehr, da wir hier sehr gut bedient sind.
Außerdem sind wir noch auf der Suche nach einem weiteren Heiler. Ein Resto-Druide oder ein weiterer Heilschamane wären schön, doch möchten wir uns hier nicht so sehr festlegen, jeder andere engagierte Heiler ist ebenfalls willkommen.

Wer sich über unsere Raidgilde weiter informieren möchte, dem sei unsere Internetpräsenz ans Herz gelegt, zu erreichen unter folgender Adresse:
www.das-strafgericht.net
Hier steht für den Besucher alles weitere Wissenswerte aufgelistet.

Wohlan, vielleicht sehen wir uns bald wieder!


----------



## -=Pain=- (9. August 2007)

Der Bedarf hat sich geändert:

*3 DD
1 Tank
2 Heiler*

Bei den Tanks kann das ein Deftank oder gerne auch ein Schutzpala sein.
Bei den Heilern wäre noch ein Heilschami und ein Heildudu für die Balance ganz fein, muss aber nicht unbedingt.
Bei den Damagedealern sollte noch ein Jäger dabei sein und gerne auch ein Eleschamie. Dann noch ein beliebiger weiterer Nicht-Nahkämpfer, also irgend ein Ranged-DD.


----------



## Sasunestra (15. August 2007)

Bei den Tanks sieht es so aus, dass dieser Platz nun besetzt wird. 

Trotzdem suchen wir noch händeringend nach 2 Heilern. Hier wären Schamanen oder Druiden fein, wir würden aber auch jedem anderen gerne eine Chance geben.

Bei den Damagedealern ist ein Platz nun vermutlich vergeben, bleiben allerdings noch 2 zu besetzen. Einen davon mit einem Jäger, den anderen am besten mit einem Schattenpriester oder Elementarschamanen. 

Dann schaut doch einfach mal vorbei, wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt. Alles wissenswerte ist auf der Homepage zu erfahren.


----------



## Sasunestra (28. August 2007)

Unser offener Bedarf an neuen Spielern ist nun gedeckt.

Besonders gute Bewerbungen haben natürlich immer eine Chance.


----------



## -=Pain=- (16. September 2007)

*Tanks*
1 (direkter Bedarf)
--> Deftank oder Schutzpala

*Heiler*
2-3 (direkter Bedarf)
--> Druide
--> Priester
--> Rest beliebig

*Damagedealer*
1-2 (direkter Bedarf)
--> Hexenmeister
--> Elementarschamane/beliebig


----------



## Sasunestra (26. September 2007)

Unser gegenwärtiger Bedarf stellt sich wie folgt dar:

1 Tank
    * (Defkrieger/Schutzpala/Feraldruide)

3 Heiler
    * (Schamane, notfalls belibig)
    * (Druide/beliebig)
    * (Schamane/Druide/Priester/Paladin)

2 Damagedealer
    * (Jäger/beliebig)
    * (Hexenmeister/beliebig)

Wir würden uns freuen, Nachwuchs in den eigenen Reihen begrüßen zu dürfen ;-)


----------



## Sasunestra (28. September 2007)

Der Bedarf hat sich nochmal geändert:
1 Tank
    * (Defkrieger/Schutzpala/Feraldruide)

1 Heiler
    * (Schamane, notfalls belibig)

2 Damagedealer
    * (Jäger, notfalls beliebig)
    * (Hexenmeister, notfalls beliebig)

Dabei möchten wir noch anmerken, dass es sich um die Mindestbelegung handelt, so dass auch nicht erwähnte Klassen gerne genommen bzw. zu Proberaids willkommen geheissen werden. Allerdings brauchen wir bis auf den genannten Feraldruiden keine Nahkampfdamagedealer mehr, da sind wir bereits gut bedient.


----------



## Sasunestra (2. Oktober 2007)

Viel hat sich getan, vielversprechende neue Bewerber sind zu uns gestoßen, so dass wieder durchgehend 25er Raids möglich sind. 

Allerdings sind wir noch auf der Suche nach einem weiteren Heiler, ein Heilschamane wäre dabei perfekt, da wir bisher noch keinen haben. 
Auch ein dritter Hexenmeister wäre uns noch willkommen. 
Ein vielversprechender Tank (Schutzpaladin, Defkrieger oder Feraldruide) würde auch noch einen schönen Platz bei uns besetzen können.

Trotzdem haben alle Bewerbungen eine gute Chance, vor allem, wenn das Equip schon anständig ist.


----------



## Sasunestra (10. Oktober 2007)

Zur Zeit suchen wir noch nach dem ein oder anderen Damagedealer.
Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass wir mit ausreichend Schurken gesegnet sind und ebenfalls über ausreichend Feral(Wilder Kampf)-Druiden verfügen.
Über einen guten Hexenmeister würden wir uns allerdings ganz besonders freuen.

Zusätzlich sind wir auf der Suche nach weiteren Heilern. Am besten wäre ein Heilschamane, wir können insgesamt noch bis zu zwei weitere Heiler sehr gut gebrauchen.

An weiteren Tanks ist derzeit kein Bedarf.


----------



## Sasunestra (15. Oktober 2007)

Kann sich denn kein freundlicher Hexenmeister und ein Heiler für uns erweichen?

Hereinspaziert ;-)


----------



## Sasunestra (16. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem Gruuls Unterschlupf nun wöchentlich leergeräumt wird ist es uns gestern gelungen, nach dem insgesamt 6 Versuch bereits den ersten Boss im Auge der Stürme zu besiegen. 
Als nächstes wird Magtheridon angegangen.

Nach wie vor suchen wir einen Hexenmeister und 2 weitere Heiler, die uns im Kampf unterstützen.
Meldet euch doch, falls unsere Gilde euch entspricht.

http://www.das-strafgericht.net


----------

